# Activating e-Firecrackers from a controller



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

It is very important that you tap into the AC power cable as shown. If you tap into any other part of the cable assembly you risk overheating the cracker...


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Doug, I have a question for you , maybe just to clarify the wire that you are using to hook up to the controller.
Is the plug polarized ? The reason I ask is that if not,you could actually have the neutral being the the switched on and off vs having the hot being switched. Just a thought.


----------



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

*Not polarized*

This plug is NOT polarized and so either wire may be used (blue or brown). 

Otherwise, if a plug IS polarized you would typically cut the black wire (in this case brown) which would be hot. But again, it doesn't matter in this case.

I will change the diagram so as not to cause confusion with other plugs


----------

